# to late to add



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

i am planning on adding live rock in the furture is it to late or what do i have to do before i can add the live rock.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i know what your talking about because i read one of your other post, but not everyone will.. to get the best responses, be as specific as possible.. even if it takes that extra 3 minutes to type alittle more information.. in return will most likely get you that better response.
in your case you have an already established tank correct?
if you get live rock your best bet is to "cure" it in a tupperware container or a separate tank, because any die off on the rocks will cause an amonia and nitrite spike in your tank and the tank will re-cycle itself.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> if you get live rock your best bet is to "cure" it in a tupperware container or a separate tank, because any die off on the rocks will cause an amonia and nitrite spike in your tank and the tank will re-cycle itself.


Correct, However I would like to add that in larger volume systems, small amounts of rock, if purchased as "cured" from a local source, kept moist during transport, and transported directly from one tank to the other, can be added to the system with little chance of a problem. 

I would still recommend a short quarantine period in a small tank so that you can attempt to locate and identify any hitchhikers before the rock is introduced into the system. Polyclad Flatworms, Gorilla Crabs, Mantis Shrimp, and other nasty hitchhikers are far easier removed from a 10 gallon tank with 1 or 2 rocks in it, then from a 75 gallon with 150 lbs of rock in it.


----------



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

yes my tank is some what established,i will read more on the curing thanks for the help i have to stop being so lazy


----------



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks again for the help the rock is already in a tank with fish so it shouldnt be a problem then thanks JOE


----------

